# The Magic Of Autobrite Magifoam vs The 335



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Well i managed to get a spare 5 minutes today and a break from the Madhouse @ Autobrite HQ, so i decided to give the 335 a quick wash, no real effort here, no mitts, no sponges just a wash, rinse and dry. There was no time to do anymore!!:doublesho

Ok so i started off with the minging 335!























































Ok you get the picture!:doublesho

So i placed approx 1"-2" of Magifoam into the Autobrite HD Foam lance bottle. I probably placed a little to much in the bottle so i turned the foam adjuster down to suit. Filled up with water and connected to the Kranzle and away we go!:thumb:

Applying the Magifoam










Leaving the Magifoam to dwell and awaiting for the MAGIC to happen:thumb:





































The Magifoam doin the business!



















This was after 20 minutes:doublesho, answered a few phone calls and made a brew to reveal this:thumb:



















So now its time to rinse, no wash mitts - nothing!










Which left these results:thumb:





































Now time to dry with The Autobrite Fluffy Deluxe Drying Towel 2ft x 3ft























































As for the wheels they were just pressure washed off and applied with Magifoam - pretty impresses i have to say!



















And we only used this much










There you go guys, Magifoam is really the business and a truly great product! Also i forgot to mention that NO LSP was on the Bmw paint at all, pretty flat and the Magifoam did not fail to impress! Id say a 95% touchless wash!

Thanks for reading and dont forget to take advantage of our GB of Magifoam in the GB section

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Truly is magic stuff :thumb: Best foam I have used so far... and for the foaming factor... create your own snow storm! 
On a well waxed car this really does a fantastic job.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have got to get me some of this.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

nice one mark mate glad you got some time off , was that lot sponsored by TP plastics lol:thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

So How wax safe is it, to do the job that well?? Very impressive......


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

You just wanted to show your car.......

Friend of mine ownes the tile company behind you, I have bought many tiles off him in my previous life.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

divine3779 said:


> So How wax safe is it, to do the job that well?? Very impressive......


I have had no problems with it stripping the lsp mate! Definately a worth while product removes so much grime... especially with the weather as it is atm really reduces chances of causes marring if you proceed with the 2bm :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*put that in your pipe and smoke it magifoam doubters*

Great post guys :thumb:

Proves what I (and others) have been saying all along in my (others) theeads.... the Magic of Magifoam :thumb: 

as a drying aid and to catch the last % as part of the drying process, I spray the whole car down with ONR at QD strength with a pressurised sprayer, then wipe down with towels, thats if want a quick touchless cleanup as illustrated here (apart from the dry stage), does the required job perfectly when you havent the time to go near it with 2 buckets and mitts.

But also, as above perfect stage prior to 2 bucket wash, as stated significantly reduces the chance of any marring with the volume if stuff it removes.

Can I buy 25litres please :lol:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

edward101 said:


> i have had no problems with it stripping the lsp mate! Definately a worth while product removes so much grime... Especially with the weather as it is atm really reduces chances of causes marring if you proceed with the 2bm :thumb:


+1 :d


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Have to laugh about this LSP stuff. 

Most clear coats will last 20 plus years with no protection, Ford US only recommend paint sealants to be put on the paint, rather than wax. 

The worm has turned against wax.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very impressive mark - your car needs some protection


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Another quick post to say, I have the mother of all howling Audi's to do for a neighbour on Sunday.... trust me you will be shocked when I photobucket some pics of the state of it :doublesho ....yet another perfect test case to see how magifoam performs. Will post up thread when done sunday.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice car & colour. Oh the Magifoam looks like it does a good job as well!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I can only agree Mark - It had this affect on our two very dirty cars last weekend

the only thing is that I haven't had the bottle to dry the paintwork as I'm not confident that it's clean enough but to the eye it looked very good!

Best snwofoam I've used to date.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

were you doing that about 4pm ? sure i saw you sorting it out when i was checking out your new location, couldnt stop as was already late. :wave:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ive got to try this tomorrow hopefully, looking really good.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

what lance are you useing mark look's nice and wide for the power wash.Is it m22 fitment as well


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive got some
All i can say is GET SOME :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mk2jon said:


> Ive got some
> All i can say is GET SOME :thumb:


+1 

...done two cars with it this weekend, will put some pics up when photobuket'd


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

divine3779 said:


> So How wax safe is it, to do the job that well?? Very impressive......


Wax safe yes mate,,:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Mirror Finish said:


> You just wanted to show your car.......
> 
> Friend of mine ownes the tile company behind you, I have bought many tiles off him in my previous life.


The Magifoam was the star in this thread maty not the car....

Nick is a top fella at the tile place and has helped us out a lot recently


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> very impressive mark - your car needs some protection


I know Kev,  When i get time though:doublesho


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

leon20v said:


> were you doing that about 4pm ? sure i saw you sorting it out when i was checking out your new location, couldnt stop as was already late. :wave:


Yeah that was me mate,, skiving:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

chrisc said:


> what lance are you useing mark look's nice and wide for the power wash.Is it m22 fitment as well


Yeah M22 connection Chris on the Autobrite HD Foam lance..:thumb:


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will be phoning u tomorrow to place my order for some


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

robbo83 said:


> I will be phoning u tomorrow to place my order for some


Thankyou!

Look forward to it:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

this one i mean mark the power washer lance:thumb:

View attachment 16339


And can you put some pictures in the snow foam thread please:detailer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

That is one of our lances we sell mate, a fixed nozzle.:thumb:


----------

